# American passport holder traveling in Poland with Italian residence documents



## randallforbes (May 10, 2015)

Hello,

I hope to be traveling from Italy to Germany in June, returning to Italy. I am in the process of renewing my Italian permission to stay document. I will carry with me what the Italian government considers valid paperwork, but I am wondering if anyone has any direct knowledge of under what circumstances foreign visitors can be asked to produce documents, and whether German officials readily accept official Italian renewal forms. I am an American passport holder but have been living legally in Italy for several years. Hope my question is clear!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved your query to the German forum. 

As a U.S. citizen all you need to visit Germany for under 90 days is your passport.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As a US passport holder (regardless of your status in Italy) you're entitled to up to 90 days in any Schengen country. If you enter on your US passport, you can always use that as valid i.d. should you be asked for such.

In Germany, it's unlikely you'll be asked to produce i.d. unless you're arrested, involved in an accident or have some other formal dealings with the government. You would need i.d. to register as resident in a German town - but it doesn't appear like you'll be doing anything like that in a "visit" as you have planned.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

